# BX24 stalling, running rough



## paintsit (Apr 13, 2017)

My engine will stall when under load, especially mowing uphill. Usually it will be ok if I disengage the mower and rev the engine in time. But the other day it did this (on a hillside) and immediately stalled out. It restarted, but when I even thought about moving the mower lever to engage, it would stall out. It would also stall if I touched the foot pedal to make it move forward or backward. After a few tries it would start and run ok for a while. Any ideas?
TIA


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

The seat safety switch is the problem. Check it to make sure it is hitting the striker plate. The tractor system is not detecting someone in the seat. So as you try to move the machine or try to engage the mower it will shut off


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## paintsit (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks. I will check it out. I've had trouble with that before. I never thought to look at it this time.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Air filter clean also fuel filter?
Does the BX have rubber hose which might be crack letting air in?...some hose are located under right floor board.


----------



## paintsit (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think I have a hose leak. I've also thought about the fuel pump. I bought a new one, but haven't installed it yet. I've also thought about the fuel tank sending unit. I've read there can be problems with rust coming from the sending unit, which could clog the system. All things to check as soon as I get time. The fuel filter is fairly new, but I may change it anyway.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is two fuel filters on a BX. There is one under the floor that everybody forgets. You will have to remove the belly mower to get to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

